# can I heat press vinyl to tricot mesh polyester athletic shorts?



## mamag (Feb 17, 2012)

So, has anyone heat pressed vinyl to 100% polyester tricot mesh athletic shorts? I see posts from a few years ago but nothing recent?

I want to put a school name/mascot on the bottom leg/hem area of team athletic practice shorts.

Thanks...


----------



## jeff99200 (Jan 25, 2010)

yes I use Stahls econoprint on tricomesh all the time. The only issues are if it is 2-ply the adhesive might stick the layers together. If they are single layer put teflon sheet underneath to keep adhesive from bottom platen


----------



## Shogun Graphix (Jun 5, 2013)

I just did about 25 track jackets today. They were 100% polyester tricot. I had success at 250 degrees x four seconds. No scorch marks or outline on the fabric. I didn't have to use anything to protect the garment.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

Shogun Graphix said:


> I just did about 25 track jackets today. They were 100% polyester tricot. I had success at 250 degrees x four seconds. No scorch marks or outline on the fabric. I didn't have to use anything to protect the garment.


What type of vinyl did you use at that low of a temperature? I am always fighting those press marks on polyester, would love a solution.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Lisa. Our customers have told us that our vinyl is suitable for mesh fabrics. Just place a sheet of Teflon or parchment paper inside the shirt so the does not stick together.


----------



## gtrscarz (Sep 26, 2016)

I applied a goof proof transfer to mesh shorts and it left holes where the mesh holes are on the shorts. Any ideas on how to prevent this?


----------

